# Five deer pedestal



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Just finished this for the shop display room of whitetails I have taken


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## md2bintn (Jul 14, 2014)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's fantastic


----------



## armystrong13d (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful! !!!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Great work!


----------



## 1grip (Mar 17, 2014)

Great Display :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

congrats ,what beautiful bucks, mounts, display.


----------



## Dead Eye D (Nov 25, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dead Eye D said:


> very nice!


^^^^^ this
Awesome!!!!


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful! I hate you.......lol


----------



## NorthMo Archer (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks awesome! What does the main frame 14 point score?


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talk'in about !

That's an awesome display and some awesome Bucks..


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow awesome!!! Man I'd like to do something like that, have the three bucks up top and a full strut turkey and a hen where the other two bucks are.


----------

